# When does diversity 2014 start



## QTasticMan (Apr 16, 2011)

any ideas on when the DV-2014 registration starts


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Probably the beginning of October.
Check Diversity Visa (DV) Program , about half august or so for the announcement.


----------

